
My theory of comedy inspired by ANNs - rayalez
http://orangemind.io/post/comedy-theory
======
rayalez
For the past several months I have been trying to understand how comedy works,
to figure out a step-by-step process for coming up with jokes, and I think I'm
onto something.

This is my first attempt to express the ideas I have about it. I'm not a
neuroscientist, and my theory can be totally incomplete and mistaken, but I
think it has some useful epiphanies that explain a lot of things.

I am still working on it and trying to figure it out, and now I'm looking for
some feedback/ideas, I really want to talk to some smart people about the
subject.

Please let me know what you think. Any criticism/questions that you have,
anything that is unclear or can be better explained, any thoughts/ideas would
be very valuable to me!

------
adam419
No citation at all to:
[http://www.idsia.ch/~juergen/creativity.html](http://www.idsia.ch/~juergen/creativity.html)
?

